

Reditr - The "Tweetdeck" approach to Reddit - vivatus
http://reditr.com

======
supergauntlet
I remember the last time I used it it had some silly comment signature that
apparently couldn't be removed?

Has this been changed? This program really interested me but with something
like that I could never use it.

~~~
vivatus
It is not on the app anymore. Though in older versions you were always able to
remove it, it was never forced.

~~~
supergauntlet
Ah, okay. I couldn't find where to remove it.

Interesting app, I might end up using it.

